# Request Help : Job Offer in Malaysia. Considering the same



## Amitabh25 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Guys -

Have a offer to move to KL ( PJ Area) in a Director's role. Salary offered is RM 26,000. I have two kids one in Grade 8th and One will start school next year. Want to stay close to the office and a decent school in PJ area.

*Request advise and help on the following ?*

1. How is the salary level v/s the cost of living in Malaysia ?

2. What will be the rentals for 4+1 or 4 , 2000 - 3000 square feet Apartment / Condo ? What are other charges ( Monthly ) if any ?

3. Which are good schools in PJ area, catering to International Community, how far will be the Global Indian School ? What is the typical fee for such schools ?

4. Do you get cars on long terms lease ? what are the monthly expenses with driver and self driven ?

5. What are the charges towards getting a full time or 12 hour maid in PJ Area ?



Amitabh


----------



## M_Shafiq (Oct 24, 2014)

Hye sir.
I just want to answer your question about the car. Based on your salary, you ll easily to buy a car in your first week in Malaysia.

In Malaysia, we pay 10% first from the price of the car as a downpayment and the bank will loan you the rest / balance.

Then yea, your car will be good to go in front of you for a ride. For a car like Toyota and Honda in case if you buy, the payment would be RM800-RM1500 monthly... Its easy for you I believe, friend...


----------

